# Who Is Not Using Wd Hitch?



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Anybody towing a 21rs without a WD hitch?
I have a 1/2 ton p/u (Titan) and would rather not purchase a hitch if I don't have to.
(not so much price but the extra hassles with hook-up)
I know it a must on the larger units but what about the smaller ones.(18-23)
Should i just tow a while without one and wait to see how the trailer reacts







(little scary)









Thanks for any input,
Ed


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I don't know if you'll find many either admitting they don't use w/d or suggesting that you don't. Considering the benefits of using w/d with a good sway control system, I find it well worth my efforts. Even with a 21RS the tongue weight may benefit from a w/d hitch on a 1/2 ton Titan. Others may know better.


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

I can't imagine anyone who is a responsible person not using a WD hitch. It only takes one gust of wind or someone cutting you off unexpectantly (which happens quite often), or even having to dodge something that is in the roadway to set you up for a sway problem. No matter how strong your vehicle or how short your trailer, I would never tow without one. Not to mention that if something occurs and you roll your truck and trailer your insurance company could use that as an out for not covering you. Seems too big a risk to take with you, your family, and your trailer as well as all the innocent victims that could get hurt trying to avoid you should a problem result. It only takes a very few minutes to do the hookup once you do it a couple of times. Please don't take the chance.

Darlene P


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

I have a WD hitch and tow with an F150. Its a GOOD thing to have some weight transfered to the truck! With the WD and a friction bar, I have no towing problems with my 21RS. Without the WD your truck will be a bit high in the front. Folks will think your high beams are on at night.









Also, when I back the trailer into my driveway, the WD keeps the hitch about 2 inches higher than without it. Between the gutter and the driveway I get kind of a V to back up on.

Walter


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

I think if your not ready to put down $400 extra for a WD hitch then your probably not ready to tow.

Check your manual for the Titan and I would guess that it recommends a WD hitch for loads over 2000 lbs.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I had a 21RS and towed it with the Nissan Armada which is the same thing as the Titan just a different body
I would never tow it without a WD hitch no matter what

Don


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

3ME said:


> Anybody towing a 21rs without a WD hitch?
> I have a 1/2 ton p/u (Titan) and would rather not purchase a hitch if I don't have to.
> (not so much price but the extra hassles with hook-up)
> I know it a must on the larger units but what about the smaller ones.(18-23)
> ...


I don't think a couple of minutes is really considered a hassle...
"If" anything was to happen you would be liable. It's a 
safety issue for you and those around you.

Just my .02 
MaeJae


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

You'll probably be overweight on the payload of the Titan without the weight distribution...............

My answer is not on my life would I tow without a WD hitch. We used to have a 21RS with a 2500HD and we still used a WD hitch.

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

No way!

It takes 5 minutes and It's just another step in my pre-trip checklist.

With the WD it probably saves the rear shocks, makes for a smoother ride and keeps your headlights pointed on the road instead of the sky







!

Happy Camping!


----------



## MattS (Oct 15, 2006)

I'm considering not using a WD hitch. I'm in a little different situation. My truck is a 1-ton with a 1100 engine on the front axle. I want the weight on the rear. My level doesn't change whether I have the bars on or not. I don't know if a Tundra will act the same. If you have any doubts then get the system. It's better to be safe.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Better safe then sorry.

Per your comment, it's is not the $$ but rather the time involved to get the WD setup. I think it take about 3-5mins start/finish for me to get the WD setup complete. Well worth the time.


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

SAFETY is the number one key item here. 
Time is all you have right now, take short cuts and time could become no more for you, someone you love or someone elses loved one.
Slow down and smell the campfire while you can.
SAFETY FIRST!

Linda


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

21RS and 2500HD here.
Both WD and sway control in use.


----------



## tripphammer (Oct 3, 2006)

Whether it be a 1/2 ton or a 1 ton: only those individuals (insert the word fools if you wish) who are expressing their machoness or ignorance would tow without a WD system. I even bought a couple of more brackets so that I could use it on my 14x7 enclosed shop trailer. Once some of the contractors around here saw it and tried, it has started to catch on like wildfire. The short of it: Please use a WD system the life you might save might be mine!

Take Care,
Tro[[


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

TrippHammer said:


> Please use a WD system the life you might save might be mine!


x2


----------



## aantolik (Apr 8, 2005)

I have a Titan & an Equalizer WD hitch on a 23RS setup. Had a Husky WD hitch with single sway control on a Trailblazer & never felt comfortable with it. Got the Equalizer & haven't had a lick of uncomfortable feelings since. Added the Titan & WOW is it nice. Do yourself a favor & get a good WD hitch with sway control. It's not a hassle to hook up after first couple times when you get into the pattern of how to do it. You'll feel a lot more comfortable when driving and be a lot safer.


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Please use a WD system the life you might save might be mine!


x2








[/quote]
I would not even think about towing without both WD and sway control. to Dangerous
Please be save!!!!!!

Take the extra time to do it right may save your live and somebody else's

Happy Outbackin
3x









willie


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

I tow a 21rs with a f350 powerstroke, I use the WD and Sway hitch, I may not ever need it, but better safe than sorry


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Ed,

As a fellow Titan owner and promoter, I will state to you in no uncertain terms...
*Do not attempt to tow your Outback without a W/D hitch.* Flat out... End of story!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Maybe this thread was meant to go in the jokes section??


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Ed,
> 
> As a fellow Titan owner and promoter, I will state to you in no uncertain terms...
> *Do not attempt to tow your Outback without a W/D hitch.* Flat out... End of story!
> ...


So, what is your point Doug?


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Thank you all for the input!
What great responces!
Some were a little more constuctive than others but I get the point!
I thought it was a good newbie TT hauler question.
I asked it because i have i have towed a lot of boats and some flatbeds with houses full of cabinets
on them and never had a WD hitch.(all have been employers or freinds trailers and a bit lighter)
Not having any experience with them I thought this was a good place for advice (which it was!)

I am now considering my next post about the need for a break controller!...(just kidding! don't respond)

Thanks again!

Ed


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

3ME said:


> I am now considering my next post about the need for a break controller!...(just kidding! don't respond)
> 
> Thanks again!
> 
> Ed


That was pretty good though.









This is the place to get answers to your questions - and no question is too "Newbie-ish." Ya just have to take some of the "scolding" with a grain of salt. Remember, many people post in the wee hours of the morning when they are half asleep.


----------



## MattS (Oct 15, 2006)

TrippHammer said:


> Whether it be a 1/2 ton or a 1 ton: only those individuals (insert the word fools if you wish) who are expressing their machoness or ignorance would tow without a WD system. I even bought a couple of more brackets so that I could use it on my 14x7 enclosed shop trailer. Once some of the contractors around here saw it and tried, it has started to catch on like wildfire. The short of it: Please use a WD system the life you might save might be mine!
> 
> Take Care,
> Tro[[


My name would go here in this one. The SOLE purpose of a WD hitch is to take weight off of the rear of the vehicle and transfer it to the front axle. It takes a specialized WD hitch for sway control. You can get sway control without the WD bars. If you truck pulls a wheelie when you put the trailer on you need a WD hitch or most likely a bigger tow vehicle. If you can't see a difference with the with the trailer on the truck or you stepping on the bumper, you don't need it.

signed
The dumb macho fool.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

When we got our camper we were clueless about wd and sway control. The camper dealer sid we had enough truck to not need it. Well, after reading awhile, I asked 'why wd and sway control'. the answers convinced DH, and we got it. After installing the equalizer, he said the 25 tows better than our popup ever did. The popup was towed by a light duty 250 and maybe 4000 pounds loaded. 
There is not as much sway with the 25 and sway control, as there was with the popup without sway control, which was obvoiusly MUCH smaller.

Get it, youll love it.


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

3ME said:


> Anybody towing a 21rs without a WD hitch?
> I have a 1/2 ton p/u (Titan) and would rather not purchase a hitch if I don't have to.
> (not so much price but the extra hassles with hook-up)
> I know it a must on the larger units but what about the smaller ones.(18-23)
> ...


Would you rather be in control or would you rather have your trailer in control?
Tail wagging the dog!

Steve

Peterborough Ont.


----------



## Dan V (May 21, 2006)

WD hitch and sway control for me , definately needed it with my 1/2 ton . Upon moving up to a 3/4 ton the practice will continue , only takes 5 more minutes to hook up . Seen too many TV/TT jackknifed to not use a WD hitch , cheap insurance and peace of mind .


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

MattS said:


> My name would go here in this one. The SOLE purpose of a WD hitch is to take weight off of the rear of the vehicle and transfer it to the front axle. It takes a specialized WD hitch for sway control. You can get sway control without the WD bars.


Matt,

While I agree that the WD distributes the weight, I also think it helps with sway - even if you don't have a sway control WD system. Putting anywhere from 600 to 1200 pounds on a load point BEHIND the rear wheels decreases the weight to the front axle whether you can see the difference or not - it has to, it's pure physics. I think it physics. You get me above 5th grade math and science and I'm stuck.









Anyway, until someone brought it to my attention and I gave it some serious thought, I used to ratchet my WD a bit lower in wet weather because I wanted to maintain better traction at my rear wheels. But, why would I want to reduce traction at my steering wheels? That made a lot of sense so I keep the WD at the same setting all the time now.

Without WD, no matter what your vehicle, there is an uneven distribution of weight that is different than when the vehicle is not towing. This may be fine for boats and trailers that are a bit more aerodynamic in a cross wind, but plays quite differently when there is a 10 foot by 30 foot traveling side-of-a-barn behind you. WD makes sense for any vehicle and trailer combination when hitch weight and trailer length reach a certain point. I'm not saying you NEED WD when pulling an 18 foot TT with a 1 ton dually, but it's a lot like chicken soup - it can't hoit.

My 2 cents.

Scott


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

I towed ours about 30 ft the other day without one---thats about the limit for me. I had a hybrid and didn't use the wd hitch and the outback is about 4000 lbs more and with the w/d hitch it tows better than the 1500# hybrid------without------------------------never leave home without it!


----------



## bweiler (Sep 20, 2005)

This is what it's like without one!









I have a Draw Tite W/D hitch with a single friction sway for sale. I'll make you a GREAT deal!

PM me if you are interested!


----------



## MattS (Oct 15, 2006)

Moosegut said:


> Anyway, until someone brought it to my attention and I gave it some serious thought, I used to ratchet my WD a bit lower in wet weather because I wanted to maintain better traction at my rear wheels. But, why would I want to reduce traction at my steering wheels? That made a lot of sense so I keep the WD at the same setting all the time now.


Depending on your TV, this is good advice. Mine has never had a steering problem with an 1100 lb engine in the front. I've always have a weight problem in the rear. A 2wd diesel pickup is the worst vehicle in the snow without a lot of weight in the bed. The WD on only 400-500 lbs doesn't help that out in my case. I thought I was pretty clear in my post on the advice and what I did for myself.


----------

